#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  ambtenaren hel voor marokkanen met exact pakket

## NoZigzag

Nederlandse ambtenaren zoals die die je bij rechtbank ziet/ vooral kantonrechters + scholen + werkplaatsen + ggz"ds en Bavo"s en Delta"s + BESCHERMINGBEWINDVOERDERS lokken vaak Marokkanen tot zelfmoord nadat ze in HEL niet kunnen overleven. dat is het zelfde als jihadisten kweken door handen van nederlandse hoge pieten zelf. Stel: dat je ZOMAAR uit 12 a' 20 scholen weg gestuurd wordt en niet meer carriere mag maken. Daarna verklaart arts je voor schizofrenie terwijl je noiet aan lijd wel je twijfelt over goede / slechte bedoelingen van mensen met macht over je in dit land. + je diplom'as tellen niet meer + automatisch kom je onder beschermingsbewindvoerder terecht die je 25 a" 40 euro leefgeld per week geeft. je mag daarna je huis niet inrichten, geen familiebezoek, geen suikerfeest, geen offerfeest. geen communicatiemiddelen. Door stress van misere kan je niet slapen en ggz, bavo, delta brengen geen medicijnen voor slapen voor je. je moet in gestoten cel injecties krijgen. je beschermingsbewind [ a' la colonisation francaise ] jat je money en je hebt nooit 1 cent in je portemonee en levenslang .....kortom = als je als moslim een exact vakker bent dan leef je zoals boven staand in dit land

----------

